# Happy New Year Everyone AT DC!



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## creative (Jan 1, 2016)

*
May 2016 be a good year for all*​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone !


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year, friends!  

Sent from my VS980 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Hoot (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year to all from Casa de Hoot!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2016)

Feliz Año Nuevo!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2016)

Best wishes to all for a happy and healthy 2016!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 2, 2016)

Wishing you all Health, Happiness, and Wealth this new year. And someone to love...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2016)

Rather late but Happy Christmas and all the best for the New Year.

I was struck down with 'flu in December just managing to recover in time to drive the 200 miles down to Yeovil in Somerset to spend Christmas with cousins. I then caught the cold to end all colds on Boxing Day (sorry, 26th December). I'm just getting over that and yesterday I slipped in the stable yard and fell over, dragging a heavy wheelbarrow loaded with straw on top of me, resulting in cracked ribs and extensive bruising. Boy, does it hurt!

I'm hoping that that will all constitute the whole of my accidents and illnesses for the next year!

The 'flu was the result of arrogance on my part so I think I may have been punished for it. The Doctor's surgery sent me an appointment for a, old people's (free) 'flu jab but I informed them that I NEVER get 'flu, have a healthy outdoor, active lifestyle, etc., etc., so no 'flu jab required, thank you. Ahem. I think I'll go when they invite me next year!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi MC, and welcome back..glad you're feeling better now. Yep, those of us who have ever had a bad bout with flu will never say no to flu shots again. I also learned that lesson the hard way, years ago.


----------



## Addie (Jan 5, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Rather late but Happy Christmas and all the best for the New Year.
> 
> I was struck down with 'flu in December just managing to recover in time to drive the 200 miles down to Yeovil in Somerset to spend Christmas with cousins. I then caught the cold to end all colds on Boxing Day (sorry, 26th December). I'm just getting over that and yesterday I slipped in the stable yard and fell over, dragging a heavy wheelbarrow loaded with straw on top of me, resulting in cracked ribs and extensive bruising. Boy, does it hurt!
> 
> ...



Gee Mad Cook, I can feel your pain. I had a really serious cold deep into my lungs for six weeks before it finally broke. I am still coughing, but it is a much easier cough. Lousy way to spend the holidays. 

Like you, I too never get the flu. I am the one that takes care of everyone else when they get it. One year my four kids and husband had the flu. So did my sister, her husband and four kids. Right at the same time my family was sick. So I moved my family to my sister's house and set up business of nursing. Oh joy! 

Just get better. Right now our temperatures outside started out in the low single digits. So I am staying in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice to see you again, Mad Cook!  Sounds like you've had hellacious time for awhile.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi MC, it's good to see you back.  I'm sorry to hear you've been so sick, and hoping your ribs heal soon from your fall.  Here's hoping to a MUCH better year for you.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 5, 2016)

HI MC.  Welcome back to the wide and wonderful world of DC where it's always a sunny day somewhere even if it's not in your own backyard. 

Hope you are on the fast track for a quick mend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome back, Mad Cook! I've been wondering over the last several months how you have been and how your dear Horse is, too.  Glad to see you even if you are a bit battered. Get well and healed soon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

I just wanted to add something about the "Flu" here, and I'm so glad you're on the mend MC. Nobody is immune to the flu. The best bet has been proven to be the flu shot. Guess what Addie, you had the Flu. 
The true "flu" is a serious long respiratory illness, with other nasty symptoms. It can be deadly to many.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I just wanted to add something about the "Flu" here, and I'm so glad you're on the mend MC. Nobody is immune to the flu. The best bet has been proven to be the flu shot. Guess what Addie, you had the Flu.
> The true "flu" is a serious long respiratory illness, with other nasty symptoms. It can be deadly to many.



+1. And there's no such thing as the stomach flu, either. That's almost always a case of food poisoning. As Kayelle mentioned, flu is respiratory, not gastrointestinal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 6, 2016)

From what has been reported in recent years, there is no such thing as the "24-hour flu" either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> From what has been reported in recent years, there is no such thing as the "24-hour flu" either.



Right.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 6, 2016)

plus, how many? ... so glad you're feeling better MC, nice to see you!
HAPPY NEW YEAR! Here's wishing you a doctor-free year!


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> From what has been reported in recent years, there is no such thing as the "24-hour flu" either.


I used to work with someone who regularly had "24 hour 'flu" when he was on the Sunday shift. We called it a monumental hang-over as he drank "not wisely but too well", if you get my meaning. 

Thanks for the good wishes. The ribs are still sore but getting there. The staff at the stables are so apologetic that they are doing me lots of favours!


----------



## Addie (Feb 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I just wanted to add something about the "Flu" here, and I'm so glad you're on the mend MC. Nobody is immune to the flu. The best bet has been proven to be the flu shot. Guess what Addie, you had the Flu.
> The true "flu" is a serious long respiratory illness, with other nasty symptoms. It can be deadly to many.



With all the blood drawn, a complete series of X-rays, a lung specialist checking me and my own doctor keeping an eye on me, it was determined that it was not the flu. I never had a temp of any aches in my bones or muscles. I had a deep chest cold and I kept an eye out to make sure the phlegm did not change color to green. Then I would know I had pneumonia. 

Since young childhood I have been exposed to just about every viral illness a child can catch. Chicken pox, measles, whooping cough, you name it, I was exposed to it. When I talked to my doctor about this, he told me that it was his guess that due to the amount of colostrum I received from my mother nursing me, it gave me a built-in immunity. I simply do not catch the flu. I am the one who takes care of those that do.


----------

